# pencil sharpener



## Zareza

Hello!

In the illustrated book _Love is Walking Hand In Hand_ by Charles Schulz I found this definition: *“Love is meeting someone by the pencil sharpener.”*
What does it mean? Is it about an expression?

The book is here (I think the ninth answer):  What is love? - Quora . The Peanuts series by Charles M. Schulz endures as one of the most beloved cartoons of all time, partly because of Schulz’s gift for capturing the great, tender truths of human existence through remarkably simple, sometimes poetic, often humorous, always profound vignettes.

Thank you!


----------



## Trisia

I haven't read the books so this is more of a guess: it's related to a story when Charlie likes a girl in school and tries to connect in any way possible. For example, order to get closer he pretends he needs to use the class pencil sharpener, but he brings with him a ballpoint pen. 
The story is related here: You're in Love, Charlie Brown

It's not a set expression, but in an office setting for example it would be going to the water cooler at the same time, or meeting at the coffee machine etc. In any case, seems to me it's the little (and potentially embarrassing) things people do to see their crush.


----------



## farscape

... or maybe things we do and how we communicate when in love, according to *this* (see number 8).

Later,
f


----------



## Zareza

O.K. I get it now.
Iubirea înseamnă să te întâlnești cu cineva la ascuțitoare.


----------



## farscape

Hmm... Mai degrabă să cauți prilejuri, ocazii, cât de banale, ca să petreci timpul împreună cu cea/cel drag chiar și atunci când "ascuțitoarea" nu mai există.

Later,
f.


----------

